# Rotted Andersen Vinyl Clad Casement's



## Daveski (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a 17-year old Andersen vinyl clad casement window that the lumber yard says is apparently rotted, and they don't know how to fix it.  Is there something I can inject into the vinyl, or is there a way to cut out the vinyl, replace the wood, and glue the vinyl back?  The bad spot is at the lower hinge of a large (5 ft tall) window.  My neighbor has the same thing, and it looks like I have a second one about to do the same thing.  It must be a common problem.  Ideas?


----------



## mtm (Jun 29, 2008)

Daveski,

      Short answer "No" 

Longer answer.   That is a fairly common problem with Andersen windows. Most likely one of the welds failed at the corner and let water in.  Considering they are 17 years old, you got your money out of them.  Time to look for a new replacement window.  Remember though just because there advertising budget is huge doesnt necessarily mean they make the best window.


----------



## Daveski (Jun 29, 2008)

The problem area is in the sill part of the frame.  I don't see any welds in the area, but the vinyl has failed in the corner, at the end of the hinge plate.  All the screw holes are elongated, and the screws don't engage any solid material beneath the vinyl.  

Is Andersen doing anything to take care of their customers on this?  They did recently give me 21 new sashes because the double glass panes had deformed toward each other.  My lumber yard says the sashes have a 20 year warranty but the frames only have a 10 year (I think) warranty.


----------



## John7447 (Jun 30, 2008)

Andersen has a ten year warranty on frame,20 on glass.So really a ten year
warranty.The wood under the vinyl is finger jointed junk.
___________________________________________________
alside windows Boston


----------

